# Leaving the US



## Britabroad5 (Oct 1, 2008)

I am back in the UK after a few years living in the US. I was on an H1b visa and was about to take a new job. The day before moving to the new job I had the offer pulled and so was left jobless and had to move back here. My question is should I have done anything when I left to formally leave the US. I had not filed a new h1b as I was having trouble getting the information I needed to file so was going to do it face to face once I got there (It was for a university and so was 100% sure of getting the h1b). My old h1b ran out in June 2011 by which time I was back in the UK. Should my old university have contacted US Immigration or should I have done anything? I am planning on going back in December for a few weeks holiday and do not want there to be complications.

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The employer has to file for H1B but that is neither here nor there.

There are some tax implications. Bev will be able to answer that unless you find it via serach option.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Life will go easier for you if you file a "sailing permit" - Departing Aliens and the Sailing Permit

All the various links and references to forms and publications are there at the end of the article.

Though they say you should file for the permit before you leave the US, I don't think they'd refuse a nicely completed 1040-C. Or call the taxpayer assistance number they suggest for overseas taxpayers. They won't come and haul you away for failure to have gotten the permit before you leave - and it kind of wraps things up nicely so that next time you apply for a visa there are no uncomfortable questions.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Britabroad5 (Oct 1, 2008)

Many thanks for your help.


----------

